
Arduino Vs. Raspberry Pi: Which Is The Right DIY Platform For You?  - ghosh
http://readwrite.com/2014/05/07/arduino-vs-raspberry-pi-projects-diy-platform#awesm=~oDE5RKi0QmtbLv
======
foxpc
I don't think that an article this long was required to compare an Arduino
with a Pi.

The comparison chart also seems to want to make Arduino look like something
you would not want. It does not really reveal anything of meaning as these are
two different machines.

In my opinion the definition, comparison should only mention that an Arduino
is meant for real-time hardware-specific controlling/monitoring while a Pi is
more like a small computer that has a possibility of controlling/monitoring a
few hardware elements.

